# Slow Loris



## royalking (May 4, 2010)

Hi, I'm just wondering if you need any specific paperwork or licence to own a slow loris? I don't want to hear any people having a go at me about how you should never keep one, or whatever the reason may be, i just want to know an answer to my question. Thank you


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/exotic-mammals/311068-uk-cb-slow-loris.html

:2thumb:


----------



## royalking (May 4, 2010)

This post doesn't say anything about whether you need anything specific to keep one. Could somebody let me know please. Thanks


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

I think there the only person in England with a pair so yeh u need cites paper work and probably about 10 grand for a pair


----------



## pace (May 7, 2010)

i know they are toxic if that helps


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

Put it this way u don't need a license but must have cites paperwork the only thing stopping u buying one would be there's hardly any in captivity!


----------



## Rum_Kitty (Jun 14, 2009)

They might as well be illegal as pets as they are so rare...there has been very few successful captive matings I believe.


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

royalking said:


> This post doesn't say anything about whether you need anything specific to keep one. Could somebody let me know please. Thanks


It does however give you a great deal of information about how difficult they are to obtain, how rare they are and how unlikely you are to ever be in the situation to need to know if they do require a license or not.

Maybe if you gave a bit more information about why you need to know, we could be a little more forthcoming about the relevant info. For example

1) you could want one (i.e. no point answering as you'll not get one)
2) you could know someone with one and want to report them (i.e. we need to protect legimate keepers from uneducated interferers)
3) you're doing a project (i.e. tell us that straight out and we can help)
4) you're just curious (i.e. tell us straight out and we can help)


5) ?

put simply, why do you need to know?


----------



## Katnsean (May 9, 2010)

YouTube - Tickling Slow Loris

How anyone could resist !!!!


----------



## royalking (May 4, 2010)

I read something before about them that in the country they are from, they get sold for about £15 and have their teeth ripped out with pliers so they can't bite. It's horrible isn't it. I didn't put this thread out to try and buy one, i put it out because i wanted to see how many people actually own them and tell me a bit about them, oh, and also to get my posts up lol.


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

There seems to be loads in Thailand they get drugged to make em docile


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

jaykickboxer said:


> There seems to be loads in Thailand they get drugged to make em docile


Hence why they are so endangered in the wild....


----------



## Jack W (Feb 9, 2009)

An amazing animal, one that I have been interested in for a long time. But it would probably be easier to get get hold of a siberian tiger than a CB slow loris. And we don't need any more being taken from the wild.


----------



## nickcradd067 (Jan 27, 2010)

bothrops said:


> It does however give you a great deal of information about how difficult they are to obtain, how rare they are and how unlikely you are to ever be in the situation to need to know if they do require a license or not.
> 
> Maybe if you gave a bit more information about why you need to know, we could be a little more forthcoming about the relevant info. For example
> 
> ...


Wow, way to make the guy feel bad! What's wrong with having a little curiosity about such and unusual and rare species?

For saying you're a mod I think you need to try and moderate yourself and control your condesending, arrogant and belittling attitude!


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

nickcradd067 said:


> Wow, way to make the guy feel bad! What's wrong with having a little curiosity about such and unusual and rare species?
> 
> For saying you're a mod I think you need to try and moderate yourself and control your condesending, arrogant and belittling attitude!


I do not feel I was any of the above. The OP asked a question and I gave a useful link. He then said it didn't contain the information he required so I posted to inform why the information might not be totally available and that clarification of the exact nature of the enquiry would aid a suitable response.

TBH, I have to question why you felt the need to bump a thread that is over six months old, and twist it, despite the fact that the OP has not once mentioned, posted or discussed any such offense at the post, in order to attempt to assasinate my character?

How dare you tell me to 'moderate myself':devil:. My job as moderator has nothing to do with my personal opinions and my response here has nothing to do with that (or you) at all.

All my points were valid and still stand.

yours

Andy
(human being first, mod second)


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Didn't see nowt wrong ith your reply Bothrops - wasn't condascending merely enquiring which line of "help" the OP wanted eace:


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

OK, just spotted why you would have found the thread - you've asked the same question. I hope by following the link in the thread and reading the responses that you have a better idea of the situation regarding captive loris in the UK and around the world.

To sum up, in case you missed it..

A stunning, amazing animal that is very 'cute' but also nervous and requires specialist care. They are highly endangered and very difficult to breed. This makes them unsuitable as pets.

For more information on the species itself try here...

Conservation database for lorises and pottos - Homepage

esp. captive husbandry...

http://www.loris-conservation.org/database/captive_care/manual/html/Distribution.html#distribution

For more information about zoological establishments in the US that house them...

Local Lemurs & Lorises (USA)

For more information about prosimians in general try here...

The Prosimians

or (more general primate info)..here...

Primate Taxonomy


for the very very rare private keeper see the link that I gave at the start and read all about conker and his parents.

for more information on keeping them as pets....

(IMO) DON'T! 

Hope this helps

Cheers

Andy


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Conker and *HER* parents 

Because of a lot of the bad press exotics keepers get, the whole "hobby" (I don't like that word, but can't think of a suitable alternative) is very close lipped, so wanting to know why a question is being asked is a perfectly reasonable response.


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

brittone05 said:


> Didn't see nowt wrong ith your reply Bothrops - wasn't condascending merely enquiring which line of "help" the OP wanted eace:


 


Amalthea said:


> Because of a lot of the bad press exotics keepers get, the whole "hobby" (I don't like that word, but can't think of a suitable alternative) is very close lipped, so wanting to know why a question is being asked is a perfectly reasonable response.


Thanks guys, I couldn't quite understand the accusation either - hey ho, its true what they say about 90% of communication being non-verbal.






Amalthea said:


> Conker and *HER* parents .


:blush: Sorry Conker - thought you were a little boy, total apologies:blush::2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

bothrops said:


> :blush: Sorry Conker - thought you were a little boy, total apologies:blush::2thumb:


 
To be fair, even her human parents thought she was a little boy when she was a little baby :whistling2: She's a big girl now, though! :flrt:


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

There is a slow lorris at Shaldon Wildlife trust. As a zoo, Im sure they would be more than willing to give you info on it.


----------



## nickcradd067 (Jan 27, 2010)

bothrops said:


> It does however give you a great deal of information about how difficult they are to obtain, how rare they are and *how unlikely you are to ever be in the situation to need to know* if they do require a license or not.
> 
> Maybe if you gave a bit more information about *why you need to know*, we could be a little more forthcoming about the relevant info. For example
> 
> ...


Highlighted in bold are the arrogant, know-it-all points that show yourself up! It's this kind of response from so called experienced and knowledgable keepers, that puts up more inexperienced folk off asking questions in the first place. Why is is so important for you to know the OP's motives for asking the question? Why should he/she need to explain "why", is mere curiosity not enough? And who are you tell him that there is "*no point answering as you'll not get one*"? Just because you might not be able to get one, doesn't mean that someone else might know someone or some way of getting one.

Either help people out and contirbute to the forum by answering the question or don't. Don't throw your weight around and talk to everyone like they're idiots just because you are mod and you might have more experience with animals than others.


----------



## bampoisongirl (Mar 28, 2008)

nickcradd067 said:


> Highlighted in bold are the arrogant, know-it-all points that show yourself up! It's this kind of response from so called experienced and knowledgable keepers, that puts up more inexperienced folk off asking questions in the first place. Why is is so important for you to know the OP's motives for asking the question? Why should he/she need to explain "why", is mere curiosity not enough? And who are you tell him that there is "*no point answering as you'll not get one*"? Just because you might not be able to get one, doesn't mean that someone else might know someone or some way of getting one.
> 
> Either help people out and contirbute to the forum by answering the question or don't. Don't throw your weight around and talk to everyone like they're idiots just because you are mod and you might have more experience with animals than others.


Don't be a tit, it was obvious he was asking why he needed to know in order to clarify his answers, so they were relevent to what the OP needed to know. Jesus, what the hell is wrong with people? And again, it's a 6 month old thread.


----------



## nickcradd067 (Jan 27, 2010)

Very mature response there, thanks for that! Whether I am a tit or not is a matter of opinion but why does it matter if the thread is 6 months old? The responses in old threads are usually still valid after such a short period of time. I was doing some research on the topic because I was interested myself, hence why I noticed such an old thread. I don't see why that has caused everyone to get upset...

My point was surrounding the response of a mod to a reasonable and simple question. I just felt that there was no constructive response given and instead the response seemed to almost persecute the OP for _daring _to ask the question in the first place. I am sorry if you feel I am being a little oversensitive but I know that such a response would immediately put me off ever doing business or having anything to do with that person.

The whole point of this forum is to help each other and advise where needed, not to question each others abilities to care for pets or motives for wanting a certain pet.


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Amalthea said:


> To be fair, even her human parents thought she was a little boy when she was a little baby :whistling2: She's a big girl now, though! :flrt:





nickcradd067 said:


> Highlighted in bold are the arrogant, know-it-all points that show yourself up! It's this kind of response from so called experienced and knowledgable keepers, that puts up more inexperienced folk off asking questions in the first place. Why is is so important for you to know the OP's motives for asking the question? Why should he/she need to explain "why", is mere curiosity not enough? And who are you tell him that there is "*no point answering as you'll not get one*"? Just because you might not be able to get one, doesn't mean that someone else might know someone or some way of getting one.
> 
> Either help people out and contirbute to the forum by answering the question or don't. Don't throw your weight around and talk to everyone like they're idiots just because you are mod and you might have more experience with animals than others.


Alright mate, whatever you say. It's clear you're just up for a fight, and I'm not biting.

For the record, I probably wasn't even a mod when I made the original post, so 'throwing my weight around just because I'm a mod' is yet another rash, unfair and unfounded statement.

It's sad really, and a little ironic, that I'm not the one appearing arrogant and condescending...


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

nickcradd067 said:


> Very mature response there, thanks for that! Whether I am a tit or not is a matter of opinion but why does it matter if the thread is 6 months old? The responses in old threads are usually still valid after such a short period of time. I was doing some research on the topic because I was interested myself, hence why I noticed such an old thread. I don't see why that has caused everyone to get upset...
> 
> My point was surrounding the response of a mod to a reasonable and simple question. I just felt that there was no constructive response given and instead the response seemed to almost persecute the OP for _daring _to ask the question in the first place. I am sorry if you feel I am being a little oversensitive but I know that such a response would immediately put me off ever doing business or having anything to do with that person.
> 
> The whole point of this forum is to help each other and advise where needed,* not to question each others abilities to care for pets or motives for wanting a certain pet*.


I completely disagree. I believe that it is *vitally* important to question someones motives for wanting a pet, *especially* if the animal in question is critically endangered, difficult to look after and absolutely not suitable as a 'pet'.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Andy is right he has only recently become a mod so chances are that he was just a normal everyday poster like us when he commented on this 


I read the post as being straight to the point and honest..........i think people take straight to the point answers as people being funny, but i really dont think was the case with andy he was just saying it how it is with this species of animal


----------



## nickcradd067 (Jan 27, 2010)

Emmaj said:


> Andy is right he has only recently become a mod so chances are that he was just a normal everyday poster like us when he commented on this
> 
> 
> I read the post as being straight to the point and honest..........i think people take straight to the point answers as people being funny, but i really dont think was the case with andy he was just saying it how it is with this species of animal


With all due respect, the fact you are on first name terms with him does suggest the possiblity of some bias being present in the way you read his posts.

All I was saying was that the words used and the way the message was put together seemed to be a little pushy and arrogant. The message might have been correct but I just think there are better ways of putting it in such a public environment where things are bound to be taken the wrong way by someone. All posters should show decency and politeness to each other whether right or wrong, no one is perfect after all. Whether you're a mod or not at the time, it's irrelevant, no one should speak to someone else in a way that belittles their point of interest or knocks them as keepers.

I might well be the only person here who was offended by that response but first impressions are key in all walks of life. If the OP was someone who had no experience of exotic animals, or pets on the whole, and they received that response then I would suppose there would be a high possibility that they would be put off the hobby all together at the risk of further abuse or scorn.

This was literally my first ever venture in the realms of the Exotic Mammals forum and I am now honestly very reluctant to persue any further discussion in this forum at risk of all exotic mammal keepers taking the same stance. This is simply because I am worried that I might get the kind of response that the OP got there. I want to be told where I am doing things wrong and how to fix them but I do not want to be spoken to like a child and have to give my reasons for every aspect of my interest in Exotic mammals or reptiles.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

nickcradd067 said:


> With all due respect, the fact you are on first name terms with him does suggest the possiblity of some bias being present in the way you read his posts.
> 
> All I was saying was that the words used and the way the message was put together seemed to be a little pushy and arrogant. The message might have been correct but I just think there are better ways of putting it in such a public environment where things are bound to be taken the wrong way by someone. All posters should show decency and politeness to each other whether right or wrong, no one is perfect after all. Whether you're a mod or not at the time, it's irrelevant, no one should speak to someone else in a way that belittles their point of interest or knocks them as keepers.
> 
> ...


 
i got his name from his signature :whistling2::lol2:

i dont personally know Andy just couldnt be bothered to flick back up to see how to spell his user name :lol2:


thing is with an internet forum all you see is the text..........you dont see the persons face to see the expression as they are typing what they say............so alot of times things that are written on a forum are read differently by many different eyes 

its always going to be like that and seem like that in some cases on a forum 


Im afraid no matter where you go on the internet your not always going to like the responses that some people put  but dont let that put you off, just dont let it bother you


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

nickcradd067 said:


> With all due respect, the fact you are on first name terms with him does suggest the possiblity of some bias being present in the way you read his posts.
> 
> All I was saying was that the words used and the way the message was put together seemed to be a little pushy and arrogant. The message might have been correct but I just think there are better ways of putting it in such a public environment where things are bound to be taken the wrong way by someone. All posters should show decency and politeness to each other whether right or wrong, no one is perfect after all. Whether you're a mod or not at the time, it's irrelevant, no one should speak to someone else in a way that belittles their point of interest or knocks them as keepers.
> 
> ...


I'm terribly sorry I offended you so wholly and completely. You're clearly a very sensitive person and are easily upset. My advice, don't go near the shelled section....

If one post, (that you read wrongly and reacted to so strongly) puts you off reading or posting in a particular section then I might suggest that internet forums are not the best place for you to hang out.

TBH, I couldn't give a damn if you hate me or my posting style. I'm not here to please or pander to every single user. I 'get on' with nearly every other user I have come accross on here and most appreciate my honest and clear posting style. I will not stay my opinion in order to pander to the more sensitive members. 

At the end of the day this is an internet forum. I have as much right to post my opinions as anybody else. I'll not be losing any sleep that a complete stranger somewhere else in the country chose to read my words in a certain way and got offended.

If it really bothers you that much, go to your userCP and put me on 'ignore', then you'll never have to read my , rude, arrogant and offensive posts again. However, you may possibly miss out on a few bits of sound advice that I have been known to give occassionally in between my abusive, 'know-it-all', utterly unpleasant tirades..:whistling2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

bothrops said:


> I'm terribly sorry I offended you so wholly and completely. You're clearly a very sensitive person and are easily upset. My advice, don't go near the shelled section....
> 
> If one post, (that you read wrongly and reacted to so strongly) puts you off reading or posting in a particular section then I might suggest that internet forums are not the best place for you to hang out.
> 
> ...


 
i am bias.....i love you bossy thopsy :flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## mat_worrell (Sep 20, 2009)

I totally get all this, at the end of the day as has been said this is a forum with all sorts of views opinions and comments flying about and again as has been said it is all just text and it can be interpreted wrongly as you cannot get a full meaning from just text. 

Although bothrops I do like your last post but think you have kinda put yourself in a possition to be further jumped on especially the last paragraph. IMO sarcastic but to the point!! Lol. I do believe in the old fashion way of thinking of..... You can be offended, but shut up and put up and get on with it. 

Mat.


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

Amalthea said:


> To be fair, even her human parents thought she was a little boy when she was a little baby :whistling2: She's a big girl now, though! :flrt:


Lol Jen - do you know how hard it is to sex a loris especially a baby? 

Now back to reading the rest of the thread ...


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

glidergirl said:


> Lol Jen - do you know how hard it is to sex a loris especially a baby?
> 
> Now back to reading the rest of the thread ...


*giggles* I think you are a very bad Mommy and Miss Conker should come live with her Aunty Jen :whistling2:


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

Hmmmmmm, now let me think about that for a moment .... ermmmmmm, ummmmm, how about NO!!! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

I can't believe how big she is now. From those tiny wee baby photos to her big girl self. Stunning !!!

(PS. I follow as a friend on FB)


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

She *is* stunning! Proper little sweetie, I still can't 'get over' her myself, every time I look at her I think 'Wow!! She's amazing!' :2thumb: :flrt:


----------

